# London theatre - Woman in Black?



## nonutrix (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm looking at buying tickets for this play for our (two adults and a teenage son) trip coming up in late December.  Can anyone tell me about _The Woman in Black_?

Thanks in advance!

nonutrix


----------



## wauhob3 (Oct 15, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> I'm looking at buying tickets for this play for our (two adults and a teenage son) trip coming up in late December.  Can anyone tell me about _The Woman in Black_?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> nonutrix




We saw it in 2000. It was well done and a spooky play.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Woman in Black - London Theatre Guide Review


Richard


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 15, 2009)

A wonderful show!  We saw it a couple of years ago.  My son was maybe 18 and it was his favorite of all the London theatre.  It is a well told spooky ghost story.

Deb


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 17, 2009)

Another one you might enjoy is The 39 Steps. Saw it last year at the Criterion and even went back for a second helping this year. I also recommend Oliver at the The Royal Drury Lane.

Cheers


----------



## Sue S (Oct 31, 2009)

No No No!!! Not the Woman in Black, not if you're a parent!!!  I went to see it with my sisters a few years back and we left feeling really low...  It's a brilliant play but a very disturbing ending.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 31, 2009)

I second 39 steps - saw it on a trip this August.  Bought cheap last min tx thru lastminute.com and wound up sitting in the first row.


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 3, 2009)

We saw 39 Steps last Thanksgiving - loved it!

Tell me some more about the disturbing ending.  My son is a very jaded 15 yr old, by that time soon to be 16.

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## Kazy (Nov 4, 2009)

We saw Woman in Black when we were in London in the fall.  We loved the play but the ending is very chilling and unsettling.  It is hard to amplify on the ending without ruining the play for you.  I know it is hard to decide without knowing specific content but there are so many fabulous plays in London, why take a chance?


----------

